# change inswing to outswing french doors



## mr9iron

Can an exterior inswing french door be changed to an out swing french door?

Home Depot has a good price on Jeld Wen exterior french doors, pre-hung. However I need an outswing and all the ones available are inswing.  To get an out swing you to custom order and the price goes up dramatically.

I was wondering if anyone has attempted to convert an inswing to an out swing or if it can be done. I am not sure how you'd get around the center post jam if it could be done.

thanks,

Jeff


----------



## inspectorD

The sill is the issue...and the jamb will be stepped out on the outside so the doors will not even fit. The opening on the jamb will be to narrow.

I saw one door just installed backwards, and some vinyl trim installed on the outside of the door. Only problem is, you can just pop the hinge pins and get into the house.

Outswing doors are expensive because they are made to work in a driving rain, freeze thaw cycles and high winds. My advice, if you need an outswing door, buy an outswing door. It will be well worth it to have less headaches.


----------



## mr9iron

thanks man that's all I needed to hear...

Jeff


----------



## Albert_23

It's impossible, just buy an outswing door.  If you install an inswing door backwards you'll get a lefty outswing door, and trying to manually customize it is too much of a hassle to even bother with you might end up breaking the door.


----------

